# Finally Succumbed - 500GB on its way



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Well, after lasting for months and not succumbing to the new Tivo I've finally cracked after the price drop.

I've ordered a new tivo and it will be installed next Tuesday morning - quite exicted really.

I've now have to spend some time going through this forum to see what new features there are (I've been avoiding it to resist the temptation). 
I've already got a 2TB drive ready to upgrade it.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Careful now. You're not allowed to talk about upgrading it.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Ah I didn't know that but have just read the locked thread - apologies for mentioning it.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt you'll get in trouble for that much


----------

